# An Amazing Shabad !



## chazSingh (Jan 21, 2014)

Sat Sangat Ji,

An amazing Shabad i came across which sits very deeply in my heart. It Would be great to hear from you about your thoughts on this Shabad and if/how it has a personal significance to your spiritual practice as a Sikh or Non Sikh.

God Bless

siqGuru syiv AlK giq jw kI sRI rwmdwsu qwrx qrxM ]2] (1402-1)
satgur gur sayv alakh gat jaa kee saree raamdaas taaran tarna<sup>N</sup>. ||2||
So serve the Guru,  the True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam  Daas is the Boat to carry us across. ||2||
sMswru Agm swgru qulhw hir nwmu gurU muiK pwXw ] (1402-1)
sansaar agam saagar tulhaa har naam guroo mukh paa-yaa.
The Name of the Lord, from the Mouth of the Guru, is the Raft to cross over the unfathomable world-ocean.
jig jnm mrxu Bgw ieh AweI hIAY prqIiq ] (1402-2)
jag janam maran bhagaa ih aa-ee hee-ai parteet.
The cycle of birth and death in this world is ended for those who have this faith in their hearts.
prqIiq hIAY AweI ijn jn kY iqn@ kau pdvI auc BeI ] (1402-3)
parteet hee-ai aa-ee jin jan kai tin<sup>H</sup> ka-o padvee uch bha-ee.
Those humble beings who have this faith in their hearts, are awarded the highest status.
qij mwieAw mohu loBu Aru lwlcu kwm k®oD kI ibRQw geI ] (1402-3)
taj maa-i-aa moh lobh ar laalach kaam kroDh kee baritha ga-ee.
They forsake Maya, emotional attachment and greed; they are rid of the frustrations of possessiveness, sexual desire and anger.
Avlok´w bRhmu Brmu sBu Cutk´w idb´ idRis† kwrx krxM ] (1402-4)
avlok-yaa barahm bharam sabh chhut-yaa dib-y darisat kaaran karna<sup>N</sup>.
They are blessed with the Inner Vision to see God, the Cause of causes, and all their doubts are dispelled.
siqGuru syiv AlK giq jw kI sRI rwmdwsu qwrx qrxM ]3] (1402-4)
satgur gur sayv alakh gat jaa kee saree raamdaas taaran tarna<sup>N</sup>. ||3||
So serve the Guru,  the True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam  Daas is the Boat to carry us across. ||3||
prqwpu sdw gur kw Git Git prgwsu BXw jsu jn kY ] (1402-5)
partaap sadaa gur kaa ghat ghat pargaas bha-yaa jas jan kai.
The Glorious Greatness of the Guru is manifest forever in each and every heart. His humble servants sing His Praises.
ieik pVih suxih gwvih prBwiqih krih ies˜wnu ] (1402-6)
ik parheh suneh gaavahi parbhaatihi karahi isnaan.
Some read and listen and sing of Him, taking their cleansing bath in the early hours of the morning before the dawn.
ies˜wnu krih prBwiq suD min gur pUjw ibiD sihq krM ] (1402-6)
isnaan karahi parbhaat suDh man gur poojaa biDh sahit kara<sup>N</sup>.
After their cleansing bath in the hours before the dawn, they worship the Guru with their minds pure and clear.
kMcnu qnu hoie pris pwrs kau joiq srUpI D´wnu DrM ] (1402-7)
kanchan tan ho-ay paras paaras ka-o jot saroopee Dhayaan Dhara<sup>N</sup>.
Touching the  Philosopher's Stone, their bodies are transformed into gold. They focus  their meditation on the Embodiment of Divine Light.
jgjIvnu jgMnwQu jl Ql mih rihAw pUir bhu ibiD brnµ ] (1402-8)
jagjeevan jagannaath jal thal meh rahi-aa poor baho biDh barana<sup>N</sup>.
The Master of the Universe, the very Life of the World pervades the sea and the land, manifesting Himself in myriads of ways.
siqGuru syiv AlK giq jw kI sRI rwmdwsu qwrx qrxM ]4] (1402-8)
satgur gur sayv alakh gat jaa kee saree raamdaas taaran tarna<sup>N</sup>. ||4||
So serve the Guru,  the True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam  Daas is the Boat to carry us across. ||4||
ijnhu bwq insçl DR¨A jwnI qyeI jIv kwl qy bcw ] (1402-9)
jinahu baat nischal Dharoo-a jaanee tay-ee jeev kaal tay bachaa.
Those who realize the Eternal, Unchanging Word of God, like Dhroo, are immune to death.
iqn@ qirE smudRü rudRü iKn iek mih jlhr ibMb jugiq jgu rcw ] (1402-9)
tin<sup>H</sup> tari-o samudar rudar khin ik meh jalhar bimb jugat jag rachaa.
They cross over the terrifying world-ocean in an instant; the Lord created the world like a bubble of water.
kuMflnI surJI sqsMgiq prmwnµd gurU muiK mcw ] (1402-10)
kundlanee surjhee satsangat parmaanand guroo mukh machaa.
The Kundalini rises  in the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation; through the Word of the Guru,  they enjoy the Lord of Supreme Bliss.
isrI gurU swihbu sB aUpir mn bc k®Mm syvIAY scw ]5] (1402-11)
siree guroo saahib sabh oopar man bach krem sayvee-ai sachaa. ||5||
The Supreme Guru is the Lord and Master over all; so serve the True Guru, in thought, word and deed. ||5||
vwihgurU vwihgurU vwihgurU vwih jIau ] (1402-11)
vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jee-o.
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o.
kvl nYn mDur bYn koit sYn sMg soB khq mw jsod ijsih dhI Bwqu Kwih jIau ] (1402-12)
kaval nain maDhur bain kot sain sang sobh kahat maa jasod jisahi dahee bhaat khaahi jee-o.
You are lotus-eyed,  with sweet speech, exalted and embellished with millions of companions.  Mother Yashoda invited You as Krishna to eat the sweet rice.
dyiK rUpu Aiq AnUpu moh mhw mg BeI ikMknI sbd Jnqkwr Kylu pwih jIau ] (1402-13)
daykh roop at anoop moh mahaa mag bha-ee kinknee sabad jhanatkaar khayl paahi jee-o.
Gazing upon Your  supremely beautiful form, and hearing the musical sounds of Your silver  bells tinkling, she was intoxicated with delight.
kwl klm hukmu hwiQ khhu kaunu myit skY eIsu bMm´ü g´wnu D´wnu Drq hIAY cwih jIau ] (1402-14)
kaal kalam hukam haath kahhu ka-un mayt sakai ees bamm-yu ga-yaan Dhayaan Dharat hee-ai chaahi jee-o.
Death's pen and  command are in Your hands. Tell me, who can erase it? Shiva and Brahma  yearn to enshrine Your spiritual wisdom in their hearts.
siq swcu sRI invwsu Awid purKu sdw quhI vwihgurU vwihgurU vwihgurU vwih jIau ]1]6] (1402-14)
sat saach saree nivaas aad purakh sadaa tuhee vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jee-o. ||1||6||
You are forever  True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru,  Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||1||6||

*
This is from Ang 1402/spnadmi Please adhere to TOS. Also the Gurmukhi font is not showing up because this was probably copied from a non-unicode site. *


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2014)

As a background note: The shabad is part of the group referred to as the Bhatt bani These were written by Hindu poets in praise of Guru Nanak to Guru Ram Das. Guru Arjan Dev included some of these praises because of the Bhat poets beliefs in one God. 

Sikh scholars considered the Bhatts to be artists and scholars of the Vedas. Often these shabads are taken to be support for recitation of the Waheguru Mantra. However this is not correct. One should not take references to things like the "kundalini" literally. Though literally taken by the Bhats, many images in the shabad have  metaphorical significance in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

A good essay about their beliefs and their relationship with the Guru Sahibhan at this link
http://searchgurbani.com/bhatts

There are other threads here at SPN that explore these shabads. Please read them for background on this shabad.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*



spnadmin said:


> As a background note: The shabad is part of the group referred to as the Bhatt bani These were written by Hindu poets in praise of Guru Nanak to Guru Ram Das. Guru Arjan Dev included some of these praises because of the Bhat poets beliefs in one God.
> 
> Often these shabads are taken to be support for recitation of the Waheguru Mantra. However this is not correct. One should not take references to things like the "kundalini" literally. Though literally taken by the Bhats, many images in the shabad have  metaphorical significance in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
> 
> ...



I agree mostly...

i don't think the Shabad is implying one must recite the Waheguru Mantra...in this particular Shabad i feel like you said it is in Praise of Guru Ji.

I once thought (many years ago) that reference to some of the other things in this Shabad were just Metaphors...I still think some of them are...

But some...inner vision, kundalini rising, hearing the musical sounds etc etc...i believe have some substance...

This is why such Shabads mean a lot to me, as they stop me from thinking that i am crazy and allow me to continue without questioning faith in my Guru any longer...even though the world may think that i'm NUTS 

I think there is more to the inclusion of these Shabads than merely a belief in one god by the Hindu poets...surely the contents of the shabad contained absolute truth or they described the Hindu Poets experience of the Truth....otherwise why include them...they would prove to be more of a hurdle for the future truth seeker that of any benefit...

The danger is that readers take these words and focus all their energy on them...people are obsessed with raising their 'Kundalini'..countless forums and books on this subject and how to raise the kundalini...but there's no method that will do this...just love, seva, simran etc etc...

Just an opinion Ji...i find these shabads amazing...I think i'll let Guru Ji reveal to me what is a metaphor and what is a reality...i think that's the exciting and Fun part of the seeking..

God Bless ji


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*

chazSingh ji

We are all free to believe what we will. I am simply giving readers background because so many times the shabads of the Bhatts are used inappropriately. It is my duty as student of ShabadGuru. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*



spnadmin said:


> chazSingh ji
> 
> We are all free to believe what we will. I am simply giving readers background because so many times the shabads of the Bhatts are used inappropriately. It is my duty as student of ShabadGuru. Thank you for your comments.



Much appreciated...

i look forward to other members understanding and experience of this Shabad also.

God Bless Ji


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2014)

I can only speak for myself when I say my relationship to Gurbani is very dynamic. Sometimes a shabad will have me enraptured, other times I don't understand it. This is a shabad in the latter group for me at the moment. It doesn't speak to me. Apologies, Chaz veerji.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 21, 2014)

WHY is the Word SATGUR WRONGLY SPELT throughout the Shabad....( in the Gurmukhi alphabet). The Shabad seems to be copied form Sri Granth Org

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr></tr><tr><td>  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਿ  ਅਲਖ  ਗਤਿ  ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ਤਾਰਣ  ਤਰਣੰ  ॥੨॥ 
सतिगुरु गुरु सेवि अलख गति जा की स्री रामदासु तारण तरणं ॥२॥ 
Saṯgur gur sev alakẖ gaṯ jā kī sarī Rāmḏās ṯāraṇ ṯarṇaŉ. ||2|| 
So serve the Guru, the  True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam Daas  is the Boat to carry us across. ||2|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸੰਸਾਰੁ  ਅਗਮ  ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਤੁਲਹਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਪਾਯਾ  ॥ 
संसारु अगम सागरु तुलहा हरि नामु गुरू मुखि पाया ॥ 
Sansār agam sāgar ṯulhā har nām gurū mukẖ pā▫yā. 
The Name of the Lord, from the Mouth of the Guru, is the Raft to cross over the unfathomable world-ocean. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਜਗਿ  ਜਨਮ  ਮਰਣੁ  ਭਗਾ  ਇਹ  ਆਈ  ਹੀਐ  ਪਰਤੀਤਿ  ॥ 
जगि जनम मरणु भगा इह आई हीऐ परतीति ॥ 
Jag janam maraṇ bẖagā ih ā▫ī hī▫ai parṯīṯ. 
The cycle of birth and death in this world is ended for those who have this faith in their hearts. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਪਰਤੀਤਿ  ਹੀਐ  ਆਈ  ਜਿਨ  ਜਨ  ਕੈ  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਕਉ  ਪਦਵੀ  ਉਚ  ਭਈ  ॥ 
परतीति हीऐ आई जिन जन कै तिन्ह कउ पदवी उच भई ॥ 
Parṯīṯ hī▫ai ā▫ī jin jan kai ṯinĥ ka▫o paḏvī ucẖ bẖa▫ī. 
Those humble beings who have this faith in their hearts, are awarded the highest status. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਤਜਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਲੋਭੁ  ਅਰੁ  ਲਾਲਚੁ  ਕਾਮ  ਕ੍ਰੋਧ  ਕੀ  ਬ੍ਰਿਥਾ  ਗਈ  ॥ 
तजि माइआ मोहु लोभु अरु लालचु काम क्रोध की ब्रिथा गई ॥ 
Ŧaj mā▫i▫ā moh lobẖ ar lālacẖ kām kroḏẖ kī baritha ga▫ī. 
They forsake Maya, emotional attachment and greed; they are rid of the frustrations of possessiveness, sexual desire and anger. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਅਵਲੋਕ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਭਰਮੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਛੁਟਕ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਦਿਬ੍ਯ੍ਯ  ਦ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਟਿ  ਕਾਰਣ  ਕਰਣੰ  ॥ 
अवलोक्या ब्रहमु भरमु सभु छुटक्या दिब्य द्रिस्टि कारण करणं ॥ 
Avlok▫yā barahm bẖaram sabẖ cẖẖut▫yā ḏib▫y ḏarisat kāraṇ karṇaŉ. 
They are blessed with the Inner Vision to see God, the Cause of causes, and all their doubts are dispelled. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਿ  ਅਲਖ  ਗਤਿ  ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ਤਾਰਣ  ਤਰਣੰ  ॥੩॥ 
सतिगुरु गुरु सेवि अलख गति जा की स्री रामदासु तारण तरणं ॥३॥ 
Saṯgur gur sev alakẖ gaṯ jā kī sarī Rāmḏās ṯāraṇ ṯarṇaŉ. ||3|| 
So serve the Guru, the  True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam Daas  is the Boat to carry us across. ||3|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਪਰਤਾਪੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਪਰਗਾਸੁ  ਭਯਾ  ਜਸੁ  ਜਨ  ਕੈ  ॥ 
परतापु सदा गुर का घटि घटि परगासु भया जसु जन कै ॥ 
Parṯāp saḏā gur kā gẖat gẖat pargās bẖa▫yā jas jan kai. 
The Glorious Greatness of the Guru is manifest forever in each and every heart. His humble servants sing His Praises. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਇਕਿ  ਪੜਹਿ  ਸੁਣਹਿ  ਗਾਵਹਿ  ਪਰਭਾਤਿਹਿ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਇਸ੍ਨਾਨੁ  ॥ 
इकि पड़हि सुणहि गावहि परभातिहि करहि इस्नानु ॥ 
Ik paṛėh suṇėh gāvahi parbẖāṯihi karahi isnān. 
Some read and listen and sing of Him, taking their cleansing bath in the early hours of the morning before the dawn. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਇਸ੍ਨਾਨੁ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਪਰਭਾਤਿ  ਸੁਧ  ਮਨਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਜਾ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਸਹਿਤ  ਕਰੰ  ॥ 
इस्नानु करहि परभाति सुध मनि गुर पूजा बिधि सहित करं ॥ 
Isnān karahi parbẖāṯ suḏẖ man gur pūjā biḏẖ sahiṯ karaŉ. 
After their cleansing bath in the hours before the dawn, they worship the Guru with their minds pure and clear. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਕੰਚਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਪਰਸਿ  ਪਾਰਸ  ਕਉ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਸਰੂਪੀ  ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ  ਧਰੰ  ॥ 
कंचनु तनु होइ परसि पारस कउ जोति सरूपी ध्यानु धरं ॥ 
Kancẖan ṯan ho▫e paras pāras ka▫o joṯ sarūpī ḏẖeān ḏẖaraŉ. 
Touching the Philosopher's  Stone, their bodies are transformed into gold. They focus their  meditation on the Embodiment of Divine Light. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ  ਜਗੰਨਾਥੁ  ਜਲ  ਥਲ  ਮਹਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਪੂਰਿ  ਬਹੁ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਬਰਨੰ  ॥ 
जगजीवनु जगंनाथु जल थल महि रहिआ पूरि बहु बिधि बरनं ॥ 
Jagjīvan jagannāth jal thal mėh rahi▫ā pūr baho biḏẖ baranaŉ. 
The Master of the Universe, the very Life of the World pervades the sea and the land, manifesting Himself in myriads of ways. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਿ  ਅਲਖ  ਗਤਿ  ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ਤਾਰਣ  ਤਰਣੰ  ॥੪॥ 
सतिगुरु गुरु सेवि अलख गति जा की स्री रामदासु तारण तरणं ॥४॥ 
Saṯgur gur sev alakẖ gaṯ jā kī sarī Rāmḏās ṯāraṇ ṯarṇaŉ. ||4|| 
So serve the Guru, the  True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The Great Guru Raam Daas  is the Boat to carry us across. ||4|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਜਿਨਹੁ  ਬਾਤ  ਨਿਸ੍ਚਲ  ਧ੍ਰੂਅ  ਜਾਨੀ  ਤੇਈ  ਜੀਵ  ਕਾਲ  ਤੇ  ਬਚਾ  ॥ 
जिनहु बात निस्चल ध्रूअ जानी तेई जीव काल ते बचा ॥ 
Jinahu bāṯ niscẖal ḏẖarū▫a jānī ṯe▫ī jīv kāl ṯe bacẖā. 
Those who realize the Eternal, Unchanging Word of God, like Dhroo, are immune to death. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਤਰਿਓ  ਸਮੁਦ੍ਰੁ  ਰੁਦ੍ਰੁ  ਖਿਨ  ਇਕ  ਮਹਿ  ਜਲਹਰ  ਬਿੰਬ  ਜੁਗਤਿ  ਜਗੁ  ਰਚਾ  ॥ 
तिन्ह तरिओ समुद्रु रुद्रु खिन इक महि जलहर बि्मब जुगति जगु रचा ॥ 
Ŧinĥ ṯari▫o samuḏar ruḏar kẖin ik mėh jalhar bimb jugaṯ jag racẖā. 
They cross over the terrifying world-ocean in an instant; the Lord created the world like a bubble of water. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਕੁੰਡਲਨੀ  ਸੁਰਝੀ  ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਮਚਾ  ॥ 
कुंडलनी सुरझी सतसंगति परमानंद गुरू मुखि मचा ॥ 
Kundlanī surjẖī saṯsangaṯ parmānanḏ gurū mukẖ macẖā. 
The Kundalini rises in the  Sat Sangat, the True Congregation; through the Word of the Guru, they  enjoy the Lord of Supreme Bliss. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸਿਰੀ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਭ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਮਨ  ਬਚ  ਕ੍ਰੰਮ  ਸੇਵੀਐ  ਸਚਾ  ॥੫॥ 
सिरी गुरू साहिबु सभ ऊपरि मन बच क्रम सेवीऐ सचा ॥५॥ 
Sirī gurū sāhib sabẖ ūpar man bacẖ krėm sevī▫ai sacẖā. ||5|| 
The Supreme Guru is the Lord and Master over all; so serve the True Guru, in thought, word and deed. ||5|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहि जीउ ॥ 
vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhi jī▫o. 
Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਕਵਲ  ਨੈਨ  ਮਧੁਰ  ਬੈਨ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਸੈਨ  ਸੰਗ  ਸੋਭ  ਕਹਤ  ਮਾ  ਜਸੋਦ  ਜਿਸਹਿ  ਦਹੀ  ਭਾਤੁ  ਖਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
कवल नैन मधुर बैन कोटि सैन संग सोभ कहत मा जसोद जिसहि दही भातु खाहि जीउ ॥ 
Kaval nain maḏẖur bain kot sain sang sobẖ kahaṯ mā jasoḏ jisahi ḏahī bẖāṯ kẖāhi jī▫o. 
You are lotus-eyed, with  sweet speech, exalted and embellished with millions of companions.  Mother Yashoda invited You as Krishna to eat the sweet rice. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਦੇਖਿ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਅਤਿ  ਅਨੂਪੁ  ਮੋਹ  ਮਹਾ  ਮਗ  ਭਈ  ਕਿੰਕਨੀ  ਸਬਦ  ਝਨਤਕਾਰ  ਖੇਲੁ  ਪਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
देखि रूपु अति अनूपु मोह महा मग भई किंकनी सबद झनतकार खेलु पाहि जीउ ॥ 
Ḏekẖ rūp aṯ anūp moh mahā mag bẖa▫ī kinknī sabaḏ jẖanaṯkār kẖel pāhi jī▫o. 
Gazing upon Your supremely  beautiful form, and hearing the musical sounds of Your silver bells  tinkling, she was intoxicated with delight. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਕਾਲ  ਕਲਮ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਹਾਥਿ  ਕਹਹੁ  ਕਉਨੁ  ਮੇਟਿ  ਸਕੈ  ਈਸੁ  ਬੰਮ੍ਯ੍ਯੁ  ਗ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ  ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ  ਧਰਤ  ਹੀਐ  ਚਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
काल कलम हुकमु हाथि कहहु कउनु मेटि सकै ईसु बम्यु ग्यानु ध्यानु धरत हीऐ चाहि जीउ ॥ 
Kāl kalam hukam hāth kahhu ka▫un met sakai īs bamm▫yu ga▫yān ḏẖeān ḏẖaraṯ hī▫ai cẖāhi jī▫o. 
Death's pen and command  are in Your hands. Tell me, who can erase it? Shiva and Brahma yearn to  enshrine Your spiritual wisdom in their hearts. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸਤਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਨਿਵਾਸੁ  ਆਦਿ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਤੁਹੀ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥੬॥ 
सति साचु स्री निवासु आदि पुरखु सदा तुही वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहि जीउ ॥१॥६॥ 
Saṯ sācẖ sarī nivās āḏ purakẖ saḏā ṯuhī vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhi jī▫o. ||1||6|| 
You are forever True, the  Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru,  Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||1||6|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮ  ਪਰਮ  ਧਾਮ  ਸੁਧ  ਬੁਧ  ਨਿਰੀਕਾਰ  ਬੇਸੁਮਾਰ  ਸਰਬਰ  ਕਉ  ਕਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
राम नाम परम धाम सुध बुध निरीकार बेसुमार सरबर कउ काहि जीउ ॥ 
Rām nām param ḏẖām suḏẖ buḏẖ nirīkār besumār sarbar ka▫o kāhi jī▫o. 
You are blessed with the  Lord's Name, the supreme mansion, and clear understanding. You are the  Formless, Infinite Lord; who can compare to You? 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸੁਥਰ  ਚਿਤ  ਭਗਤ  ਹਿਤ  ਭੇਖੁ  ਧਰਿਓ  ਹਰਨਾਖਸੁ  ਹਰਿਓ  ਨਖ  ਬਿਦਾਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
सुथर चित भगत हित भेखु धरिओ हरनाखसु हरिओ नख बिदारि जीउ ॥ 
Suthar cẖiṯ bẖagaṯ hiṯ bẖekẖ ḏẖari▫o harnākẖas hari▫o nakẖ biḏār jī▫o. 
For the sake of the  pure-hearted devotee Prahlaad, You took the form of the man-lion, to  tear apart and destroy Harnaakhash with your claws. 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸੰਖ  ਚਕ੍ਰ  ਗਦਾ  ਪਦਮ  ਆਪਿ  ਆਪੁ  ਕੀਓ  ਛਦਮ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਲਖੈ  ਕਉਨੁ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
संख चक्र गदा पदम आपि आपु कीओ छदम अपर्मपर पारब्रहम लखै कउनु ताहि जीउ ॥ 
Sankẖ cẖakar gaḏā paḏam āp āp kī▫o cẖẖaḏam aprampar pārbarahm lakẖai ka▫un ṯāhi jī▫o. 
You are the Infinite Supreme Lord God; with your symbols of power, You deceived Baliraja; who can know You? 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਸਤਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਸ੍ਰੀ  ਨਿਵਾਸੁ  ਆਦਿ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਤੁਹੀ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ  ਵਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥੭॥ 
सति साचु स्री निवासु आदि पुरखु सदा तुही वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहिगुरू वाहि जीउ ॥२॥७॥ 
Saṯ sācẖ sarī nivās āḏ purakẖ saḏā ṯuhī vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhigurū vāhi jī▫o. ||2||7|| 
You are forever True, the  Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru,  Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||2||7|| 
   </td></tr> <tr><td>  ਪੀਤ  ਬਸਨ  ਕੁੰਦ  ਦਸਨ  ਪ੍ਰਿਆ  ਸਹਿਤ  ਕੰਠ  ਮਾਲ  ਮੁਕਟੁ  ਸੀਸਿ  ਮੋਰ  ਪੰਖ  ਚਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
पीत बसन कुंद दसन प्रिआ सहित कंठ माल मुकटु सीसि मोर पंख चाहि जीउ ॥ 
Pīṯ basan kunḏ ḏasan pari▫a sahiṯ kanṯẖ māl mukat sīs mor pankẖ cẖāhi jī▫o. 
As Krishna, You wear  yellow robes, with teeth like jasmine flowers; You dwell with Your  lovers, with Your mala around Your neck, and You joyfully adorn Your  head with the crow of pea{censored} feathers. 
  </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 21, 2014)

siqGuru  


ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ                       RIGHT.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2014)

For those who can't see the non-unicode, the misspelling in the pasted text in the post by Chazji is: *ਸਤਿਘੁਰੁ* <-- this is wrong. Gyani ji provided the shabad with the correct spelling in post #7.

You ask a very good question, Gyaniji. Why is it like that?? Does it change the meaning of the word or is it just nonsense? 

What site did you use, Chazji?


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2014)

It is not nonsense, nor a typo, nor a mispelling. It is the romanized code that was used during the days of ASCI II (pre Unicode) to represent non-roman alphabets. It is actually a phonetically universal system. You can type in Egyptian hieroglyphics, Welsh Gaelic or Cymraeg, any language that has a unique and non-Roman scipt. The sound to letter match is always the same language to language.

Scholars used this at the dawn, the beginning of digital communication - actually before the worldwide web. 

It shows up on our forum because to display Gurbani properly there has to be a server translation program that matches what you see to a font that we support. Whenever someone is not using the srigranth web site, or any web site using Unicode fonts, this is what happens. For example, it happens with SikhiToTheMax scripts, based on Gurbani Akhar Thick.

The crazy code is perfectly phonetic. I can read it.

s = s
i = "uh" as you hear the "a" in Sat
q = t
G = g
u = "oo" as in took
r = r
U = "oo" as in boo!

The person who copies and pastes this misbegotten script doesn't even realize because to him/her it looks fine. They have the necessary font - e.g., Gurbani Akhar Thick- on the computer. But we don't support Gurbani Akhar thick.  To our readers it looks bizarre.

Gyani ji Thanks for reposting the shabad. I become so frustrated with the problem, that the help is great to get.

Ishna ji, Where do you see "ਸਤਿਘੁਰੁ?' I can't find it. If chazSingh ji did not post in Unicode, then it wouldn't be scripted as ਸਤਿਘੁਰੁ. It would have to be in roman letters. Can you point me to the line number


----------



## Ishna (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for the background admin ji. When I pasted the first line of roman characters into the Gurmukhi font converter I got the ਘੁ symbol. I assume that is the spelling mistake Gyaniji is talking about. Without the original website I cannot be sure.

Perhaps the font converter got it wrong.  http://punjabi.aglsoft.com/punjabi/converter/


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2014)

I see and thanks, ishna ji

I thought so. What happened is that you took the romanized line and then converted the font. The convertor also got mixed up and gave you the wrong Gurmukhi letters because the convertor doesn't know what is going on either.

The lesson for all members to be learned from all of this, and the problem crops up whenever older versions of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji files are copied. Do not use desk-top versions from any of the big sites if they are older version.  Do not use gurbani from the Gurbani Files site, unless you use the Unicode version; do not use SikhiToTheMax; do not use pdf files. Only use sites that support Unicode. It is called Unicode because everyone can read it, on any operating system and in any browser.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*



spnadmin said:


> chazSingh ji
> 
> We are all free to believe what we will. I am simply giving readers background because so many times the shabads of the Bhatts are used inappropriately. It is my duty as student of ShabadGuru. Thank you for your comments.



Hi SPNAdmin Ji,

Why has the thread title been changed to just 'An Amazing Shabad'? I wasnt informed of this...

Also Ji, When We were told to accept the Granth as our True Guru, we were told to accept it as the 'complete Truth' regardless of which shabad was physcially written by whom.

Guru Ji didn't tell us what shabads were more important...or which shabad contained more truth that the others.

I find it strange that we must look into the background of who wrote the shabads, who they were, where they came from...

We know already where they came from...they came from Waheguru Himself...the Vessel (human Body) that Waheguru chose to write the words with makes no Difference at all...the Guru's when they came across writing by others, recognised the words of God and thus included them...

The Words of the Waheguru are the Words of WaheGuru...


God Bless Ji


----------



## Ishna (Jan 22, 2014)

So, just for clarity, because I do tend to perseverate; is there, or isn't there, a spelling error throughout the Gurbani pasted by Chaz ji in the OP?

Many thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*



chazSingh said:


> Hi SPNAdmin Ji,
> 
> Why has the thread title been changed to just 'An Amazing Shabad'? I wasnt informed of this...
> 
> ...



The shabad is the Truth. The thread is not.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 22, 2014)

Ishna said:


> So, just for clarity, because I do tend to perseverate; is there, or isn't there, a spelling error throughout the Gurbani pasted by Chaz ji in the OP?
> 
> Many thanks



Only if you use the Punjabi as presented by the converter.


siqGurU is not mispelled; it is just strange. And hardly anyone would know what it is all about.
Converted to Gurmukhi font, yes, it is mispelled.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: The Revealing of the Truth - An amazing shabad i came across*



spnadmin said:


> The shabad is the Truth. The thread is not.



yup, the shabad is the truth, regardless of who put the pen to the paper..

god bless ji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder WHERE the "Original" poster cut and pasted his Shabad version from ? Except for the Wrongly spelled  SATGUR..everything else in his post is exactly as on the srigranth.org form which i cut and pasted my posted shabad. I ma perplexed as to how just one single most important word could get it so ???

In typing...the Right "*stgur*" was replaced by "*stGur*"...Normally a SHIFT KEY PRESS CHANGES the Letter....something which a Font convertor wont do. The Font Convertor Ishan Ji used is used regularly by me and it merely outputs whats INPUT to it. It doesnt change anything.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 23, 2014)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I wonder WHERE the "Original" poster cut and pasted his Shabad version from ? Except for the Wrongly spelled  SATGUR..everything else in his post is exactly as on the srigranth.org form which i cut and pasted my posted shabad. I ma perplexed as to how just one single most important word could get it so ???
> 
> In typing...the Right "*stgur*" was replaced by "*stGur*"...Normally a SHIFT KEY PRESS CHANGES the Letter....something which a Font convertor wont do. The Font Convertor Ishan Ji used is used regularly by me and it merely outputs whats INPUT to it. It doesnt change anything.



It was copy and pasted from 'Sikhi to the Max'

*SPNAdmin Ji has already explained why this happens, please see below froom SPNAdmin Ji response.*

It shows up on our forum because to display Gurbani properly there has  to be a server translation program that matches what you see to a font  that we support. Whenever someone is not using the srigranth web site,  or any web site using Unicode fonts, this is what happens. For example,  it happens with SikhiToTheMax scripts, based on Gurbani Akhar Thick.

The crazy code is perfectly phonetic. I can read it.

s = s
i = "uh" as you hear the "a" in Sat
q = t
G = g
u = "oo" as in took
r = r
U = "oo" as in boo!


----------



## Ishna (Jan 23, 2014)

Actually I think the 'i' is representing the sihari affecting the 't'. 

Just for fun, compare the word 'guru' from line 2.. gurU  

It has a lower case 'g' representing the correct 'ga-ga' Gurmukhi letter as opposed to a capital G representing the incorrect gha-gha Gurmukhi letter.  *shrugs*

Like Admin ji said, lesson is not to copy/paste from Sikhi to the Max...


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 23, 2014)

Ishna said:


> Actually I think the 'i' is representing the sihari affecting the 't'.
> 
> Like Admin ji said, lesson is not to copy/paste from Sikhi to the Max...



there shouldn't be any confusion anyway..because on the shabad i pasted just under siqGuru it says 'satgur' 

but i'll try to use the other sources mentioned...

Ishna Ji,

When you said the Shabad doesnt 'speak' to you much or affect you much in the present...what do you mean?

Does the Shabad not intrigue you, get you imagining or trying to contemplate what is being spoken of or being described here?

such a beautiful description of God Humble servents, their daily cleansing of their consciousness, the rising of their consciousness, inner vision of God, the joy bliss that is described, not in any way get you contemplating?


----------



## Ishna (Jan 23, 2014)

> Does the Shabad not intrigue you, get you imagining or trying to contemplate what is being spoken of or being described here?




Precisely.  I am intrigued and energized by shabads describing daily life, but not this particular one at this time.

In my experience I respond differently to various parts of Gurbani at different times.  I would be interested to hear if others have a similar experience.

For instance, I can read a shabad today and it could have a massive impact on me, really move me, and then I could read the same shabad two months later and not bat an eyelid.

For me, it highlights a dynamic relationship with the Guru.  I learn, I grow, I change, and my reaction to the Gurbani changes too.

Sorry this isn't very specific to the shabad you are interested in!


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 23, 2014)

Ishna said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Precisely.  I am intrigued and energized by shabads describing daily life, but not this particular one at this time.
> 
> ...



Nice Post Ishna Ji,

i see where you're coming from...Gurbani does have that almost magical way of inspiring at just the right moment with a specific Shabad...almost like Guru Ji knows exactly what we need to hear or be thinking about at any given time of our life journey

God Bless ji


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 23, 2014)

Ishna said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Precisely.  I am intrigued and energized by shabads describing daily life, but not this particular one at this time.
> 
> ...



Ishna Ji..

Thats what is meant by..Satgur mera nit navaahn...MY SATGUR is daily Renewed..New..fresh..

I have done maybe a 500 sehaj paaths and 400 Akhand Paaths so far in my life and i can testify that soemtimes a shabad sends tears flowing and choking of the throat..at other times the same shabad is calm...and in all my life i havent yet become bored or have a feeling  that i have "read" this before...My late dad used to say this..and at that time i used to think..What the heck does he mean..its the exact same Rehrass every evening and the exact same Japji he makes us all sit and recite together..well....NOW I KNOW...:kaurkhalsaflagblue::japosatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Jan 24, 2014)

*The Shabad *
It’s Bani of Bhatts that is popularly called as swayyes. The shabad is clear and its translation is also simple. I am giving below the analysis of shabad upto para 1[6]. 

It is as per my understanding only.I have not given word to word translation as it is already given in OP.

*Shabad *
The naam as uttered by Guru is the raft/Boat to carry us across this worldly ocean . Those who have faith in Guru/Naam are blessed with overcoming the worldly attachment and greed [five thieves in general] and they overcome the attachment to the Maya ,sexual desires and anger. Those who have faith in Guru/Naam are blessed with higher status i.e. they reach the fourth state and get the blessed with the vision of the Akaal swaroop Guru Ramdas ji ,Embodiment of God,their cycle of birth and death comes to end and their entire doubts are dispelled . 

One should, therefore, serve Guru Ramdas ji whose spiritual state is beyond description/inscrutable and He is the raft for us to carry us across this worldly mess.The glorious greatness of Guru lights the heart of all. 

Many people read, listen and sing the glorious greatness of Guru at Amritvella and worship the Guru as per Gurmat and remember him;they themselves are transformed into is swaroop  i.e. they get immaculate.

The Guru is embodiment of the God and is manifest in Land and water in myriads of means so one should seek sanctuary of Guru Ramdas ji whose spiritual state is beyond description and He can carry us across this worldly ocean. Those devotees who act according to the instructions of Guru [like Dhruv] are saved and they have no fear of death and they cross over  worldly ocean with ease and they consider this world as transient like the moving shadow of the clouds.

Their kumdalini is aroused in sangat and they enjoy the bliss by following /through the Guru’s words. One should serve such a Guru through/with thoughts  and by the words and deeds.

The next three Tuks deal with mythological figures like Krishna and Shiva and Brahma and shabad continues :- 
You are forever True, the Home of Excellence,and embodiment of  the Primal Supreme Being[Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o][1-6]

*Possible Metaphor*

There can be two major sources of confusion. One that is already stated by spadmin regarding the Kundalini and secondly the eulozisation of Guru Ramdas has gone to the extent that he is stated to be the God, if one takes the literal meaning

In the context it is stated that Kundalni can be aroused by practicing Yogic methods as the followers of Yogi Bhajan do. This is strictly prohibited for Sikhs as Guru sahib believed in worshiping God through the Naam simran and Bani besides acting as per the edicts contained in he Bani. The stress is to be in sat sangat where the kundalini gets opend up. There is no need for carrying out the kundalini arousal through Yogic methods as Kundalini for a sikh is aroused in sadh sangat.

The second point is also clear that Guru sahib were not the Creator , it is only an eulozisation of Guru Ramdas ji.

*Personal spiritual exercise.*

I do carry out simran for fifteen minutes in the morning. Some days I read bani in early hours and some days I visit the SPN forum after doing this type of Nitnem.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 24, 2014)

Taranjeet singh said:


> *Possible Metaphor*
> 
> There can be two major sources of confusion. One that is already stated by spadmin regarding the Kundalini and secondly the eulozisation of Guru Ramdas has gone to the extent that he is stated to be the God, if one takes the literal meaning
> 
> ...




Thank you Taranjeet Singh for taking the time to write your understanding and experience of the shabad...it was a joy to read.

Your understanding of Kundalini is also i feel correct...no methods...yogic postures are required or necessary...the method kept for us is simple...naam simran, Sat Sangat with like minded and awoken souls, and daily seva. One must not seek to awaken Kundalini..it is just a natural process when the love of Guru Ji overflows!

Some of my family members recently started to learn kundalini Yoga, and i mentioned to them not to get too distracted from our Guru's very clear and simple path...but they are beginning to open up to greater possibilities so i think they are acting in *Curiosity* more that anything else..eventually they will return to the simple way..

God Bless Ji


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 24, 2014)

What does Bhai Gurdas really say about Waheguru simran - in context of the varaan - not taken out of context?  

What does Naam Simran meani inside of that context?


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 24, 2014)

spnadmin said:


> What does Bhai Gurdas really say about Waheguru simran - in context of the varaan - not taken out of context?
> 
> What does Naam Simran meani inside of that context?




For so many years i looked for clarity on such matters...reading books, people opinions...this is right, no this right...no you can;t do that...no this is what it means....

in the end like with most things...i gave it a try over a period of time and poured my heart out...
wasn't long before i got my answer...can never turn back now...Waheguru won't allow me to ...the lighthouse has been spotted, compass has been set...


----------



## Ishna (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the emphasis on Guru Ram Das Sahib Ji is curious.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 24, 2014)

Ishna said:


> I think the emphasis on Guru Ram Das Sahib Ji is curious.



in what way ji?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 24, 2014)

> siqGuru syiv AlK giq jw kI sRI rwmdwsu qwrx qrxM ]2] (1402-1)
> satgur gur sayv alakh gat jaa kee saree raamdaas taaran tarna<sup>N</sup>. ||2||
> So  serve the Guru,  the True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The  Great Guru Raam  Daas is the Boat to carry us across. ||2||



help, assist and serve creation




> sMswru Agm swgru qulhw hir nwmu gurU muiK pwXw ] (1402-1)
> sansaar agam saagar tulhaa har naam guroo mukh paa-yaa.
> The Name of the Lord, from the Mouth of the Guru, is the Raft to cross over the unfathomable world-ocean.



The name of the lord is truth, only be being true can one really live



> jig jnm mrxu Bgw ieh AweI hIAY prqIiq ] (1402-2)
> jag janam maran bhagaa ih aa-ee hee-ai parteet.
> The cycle of birth and death in this world is ended for those who have this faith in their hearts.



by living truthfully, and assisting creation, can one find the true personality, and be oneself



> prqIiq hIAY AweI ijn jn kY iqn@ kau pdvI auc BeI ] (1402-3)
> parteet hee-ai aa-ee jin jan kai tin<sup>H</sup> ka-o padvee uch bha-ee.
> Those humble beings who have this faith in their hearts, are awarded the highest status.



there is no better life than one of service and truth



> qij mwieAw mohu loBu Aru lwlcu kwm k®oD kI ibRQw geI ] (1402-3)
> taj maa-i-aa moh lobh ar laalach kaam kroDh kee baritha ga-ee.
> They forsake Maya, emotional attachment and greed; they are rid of the frustrations of possessiveness, sexual desire and anger.



It is a life free of thieves



> Avlok´w bRhmu Brmu sBu Cutk´w idb´ idRis† kwrx krxM ] (1402-4)
> avlok-yaa barahm bharam sabh chhut-yaa dib-y darisat kaaran karna<sup>N</sup>.
> They are blessed with the Inner Vision to see God, the Cause of causes, and all their doubts are dispelled.



Once the truth is embraced, all fear is vanquished



> siqGuru syiv AlK giq jw kI sRI rwmdwsu qwrx qrxM ]3] (1402-4)
> satgur gur sayv alakh gat jaa kee saree raamdaas taaran tarna<sup>N</sup>. ||3||
> So  serve the Guru,  the True Guru; His ways and means are inscrutable. The  Great Guru Raam  Daas is the Boat to carry us across. ||3||



Help creation



> prqwpu sdw gur kw Git Git prgwsu BXw jsu jn kY ] (1402-5)
> partaap sadaa gur kaa ghat ghat pargaas bha-yaa jas jan kai.
> The Glorious Greatness of the Guru is manifest forever in each and every heart. His humble servants sing His Praises.



We all have the ability to help, through helping we will find ourselves

I will stop there, but I think you get the general gist of what this shabad means to me.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 24, 2014)

Ishna said:


> I think the emphasis on Guru Ram Das Sahib Ji is curious.




ishna ji

Both Bhai Gurdas and the link I posted earlier address the focus on Guru Ram Das.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 24, 2014)

chazSingh ji



spnadmin said:


> What does Bhai Gurdas really say about Waheguru simran - in context of the varaan - not taken out of context?
> 
> What does Naam Simran meani inside of that context?



These questions do have answers. Bhai Gurdas really did have something to say.


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 24, 2014)

spnadmin said:


> chazSingh ji
> 
> 
> 
> These questions do have answers. Bhai Gurdas really did have something to say.



I agree ji,

but i know any answer i give will be incomplete. I think the shabds of Bhai Gurdas are amazing...they inspired me a lot...

although i didn't really truely understand them, i went with what i thought was the way...and it seems to be working  for me anyway...


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 24, 2014)

Your lucky, nothing works for me till i live it


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 27, 2014)

harry haller said:


> Your lucky, nothing works for me till i live it



oh it's definately being lived  Gurbani comes 'Alive' !! Wah Wah Waheguru...


----------

